# Drexel Open 2009 Lost and Found



## bubblebuddy73 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, at the end of the Drexel Open my timer was not on the table at the end of the competition. Instead there was a different timer. My timer says Kate Nelson on the back. Along with the timer I found there was also a Magic. If you lost either your timer or the magic (and can describe them to convince me it is actually yours) let me know. Also if you have my timer let me know. Thanks


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2009)

I would assume that's Gavin's.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kian, I am Gavin. xD


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 15, 2009)

bubblebuddy73 said:


> Hi everyone, at the end of the Drexel Open my timer was not on the table at the end of the competition. Instead there was a different timer. My timer says Kate Nelson on the back. Along with the timer I found there was also a Magic. If you lost either your timer or the magic (and can describe them to convince me it is actually yours) let me know. Also if you have my timer let me know. Thanks



There's not much to describe though is there? A magic... red or black&silver... Timer... scratches on the back?
There's not much to say, and you've already revealed the name. If someone lost their timer, they would know and a name doesn't haven't to be said.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> bubblebuddy73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, at the end of the Drexel Open my timer was not on the table at the end of the competition. Instead there was a different timer. My timer says Kate Nelson on the back. Along with the timer I found there was also a Magic. If you lost either your timer or the magic (and can describe them to convince me it is actually yours) let me know. Also if you have my timer let me know. Thanks
> ...


Exactly. I'm Kate Nelson. Give me back my timer, Gavin!



Spoiler



They're siblings. Gavin Nelson wants back the timer he uses, which has his sister's name on it.
The timer he took does not have her name on it
It has already been found, though.



By the way, is anyone missing a Mefferts megaminx from Berkeley Fall? It's new, unlubed, and unmarked.


----------



## BillB (Mar 15, 2009)

There actually are certain unique things about the timer and Magic that Gavin found on the table while looking for his timer. 

Bill


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Mar 15, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> bubblebuddy73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, at the end of the Drexel Open my timer was not on the table at the end of the competition. Instead there was a different timer. My timer says Kate Nelson on the back. Along with the timer I found there was also a Magic. If you lost either your timer or the magic (and can describe them to convince me it is actually yours) let me know. Also if you have my timer let me know. Thanks
> ...


The timer that says Kate Nelson on the back is mine... But I know who has it so thats ok now. I still have a magic and a different timer however that are not mine. So if someone lost their timer and/or magic, they have to convince me that it is actually theirs before I just give it to them. So, no I havnt given anything away.


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2009)

bubblebuddy73 said:


> Kian, I am Gavin. xD



HA. I misread that. I thought you said you HAD a timer with Kate Nelson written on the back. My bad.


----------

